# Wscad Wibu-Box



## Anonymous (17 Juli 2003)

Hallo,
ich benutze Wscad geschäftlich, und möchte es auch zu Hause geschäftilch ohne WIBI-Box einsetzen (ohne hin und her steckerei).
Wer weiß ob, und wie dies möglich ist.

Gruß
sps-fuzzy


----------



## Mark (18 Juli 2003)

Hallo,
Du hast zwar nicht direkt gefragt, aber bitte beachte folgendes Posting unseres Admins:http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=10

Was für eine Art von Dongel verwendest Du den?
Bei der USB-Variante und zwei PC's mit Front-USB oder USB-Hub sollte das umstecken doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Markus (19 Juli 2003)

der dongle von wscad wurde laut meinen infortmationen das letzte mal bei version 4.0 geknackt.
seither war es schlichtweg nichtmehr möglich da sich wibusystems eine sehr raffinierten schutz einfallen lies.
wibusystems hatte sogar extra einen kontest veranstalltet wo sich einige proffessionelle cracker an dem teil die zähne ausgebissen haben.

angeblich soll es für wscad auch eine version mit lizenzdiskette geben, ich habe schon gehört das es möglich sei diese zu kopieren. ich weiß es aber nicht und die sache ist und bleibt wie gesagt illegal...

http://www.wibu.com/de/presse2002_HContest.php


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2003)

*WSCAD Dongle*

Also so weit ich weiß gibt es auch die Möglichkeit einen reinen Softwaredongle zu erwerben.
Aber auch einfach den normalen Dongle umzustecken ist ja auch nicht so schwierig. 
Ich habe 4.2 als Originalversion mit Dongle und wenn ich es auf meinem Notebook verwenden will stecke ich es eben um


----------

